# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  τελειομανια

## boo

ειχα 3 μηνες που ειχα ξεκινησει να μαθαινω βιολι.σταματησα μετα απο 3 μηνες γιατι τρεμανε τα χερια μου απο το αγχος να ειμαι αριστη και δε μπορουσα να παιξω.εχουν περασει απο τοτε 2+ χρονια.
σκεφτομαι αν παρω το επιδομα να το ξαναρχισω.τωρα δεν παιζουν λεφτα για ωδειο.
ισως εφταιγε και το αλοπεριντιν που επαιρνα τοτε και μου δημιουργουσε κι αυτο τρεμουλο πολυ.
ακουω κομματια με βιολι και νοσταλγω.
η δασκαλα μου τοτε στο ωδειο γνωριζε καποια πραγματα για τα ψυχολογικα μου και τα φαρμακα και μου ελεγε..οταν θα παιζεις βιολι θα το κανεις μονο και μονο για να χαλαρωνεις και να το ευχαριστιεσαι.δε μπορεσα να το κανω.
τελειομανια..

μικρη πηγαινα κολυμβητηριο.ειχα παρει μερος και σ αγωνες.μια φορα εγινε ενα μπερδεμα στη χρονομετρηση και μαλλον θα με βγαζανε 2η ενω ειχα τερματησει ουσιαστικα 1η.αυτο με εκανε να μην ξαναπατησω στο κομυμβητηριο.ασχετα αν μετα απο χρονια η μανα μου μου εδειξε το χρυσο μεταλλιο που ειχε παει και το παρελαβε αντι για εμενα.
παλι η τελειομανια..

αργοτερα στη σχολη μου στο πανεπιστημιο προσπαθουσα στην αρχη να δουλεψω πανω στα μαθηματα αλλα επειδη δεν εβγαζα το τελειο αποτελεσμα στις εργασιες που μας βαζανε ειχε σαν αποτελεσμα να τα παρατησω ολα για 4 χρονια και να κανω φοιτητικη ζωη παραμελοντας τελειως τη σχολη.δουλευα, εβγαινα ολη μερα κλπ φοιτητικη ζωη στο φουλ
τελειομανια παλι..

ακομα και τωρα που κανω μαθηματα για να ξαναδωσω πολλες φορες αν δεν ειμαι τελεια διαβασμενη ακυρωνω μαθηματα, τα αναβαλω και μπορει να μην τα αναπληρωσω και ποτε.
τελειομανια..

γενικα παντα ηθελα να ειμαι τελεια σε οτι εκανα κι αυτο σταματησε πολλες προσπαθειες μου σε διαφορα πραγματα στη ζωη μου αοταν δεν ειχα το αριστο για μενα αποτελεσμα.

απο που πηγαζει αραγε αυτη η τελειομανια και πως μπορεις να την καλμαρεις λιγο?

----------


## serios

Οικογένεια,σχολείο,πρότυπα κοινωνίας είναι η πηγή του κακού. Κάνε μια ανασκόπηση για το πως σε χειριζόταν οι γονείς ,οι δάσκαλοι και πως εκλάμβανες πρότυπα όπως ''το τέλειο σώμα''΄,''ο ιδανικός σύντροφος'' και θα καταλάβεις από που προέρχεται.

----------


## serios

Η λύση είναι να αποδεχτούμε πως δεν υπάρχει τέλειο στον κόσμο αυτό και να επιτρέπουμε στον εαυτό μας να κάνει λάθη.
Κάνει λάθη για να μάθει όπως λέει κ ο Παντελίδης χαχα
Σίγουρα είναι δύσκολο όταν έχεις μάθει να συμπεριφέρεσαι με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο τόσα χρόνια. 

Ρεαλιστικοί στόχοι χωρίς να αφαιρούμε τον παράγοντα λάθους και να επιτρέπουμε να γίνονται καθώς είμαστε απλά άνθρωποι νομίζω είναι κάτι θετικό.

----------


## nightcrawler

Σηνυθως οι γονεις εξαργηρωνουν με αγαπη την επιτυχια του παιδιαου τους.Η αναγκη του παιδιου για αγαπη ,μεταφραζεται σε υπερπροσπαθεια να πρωτευσουν απεντι στα ματια των γονιων τους .Το αποττελεσμα ειναι για παντα να νομιζουν οτι η επιτυχια και ο θαυμασμος ειναι ιδιο με την αγαπη προς το προσωπο τους
Αν εχεις χρονο διαβασε αυτο .Θα σε βοηθησει να κατανοησεις το προβλημα σου 
https://www.scribd.com/document/2505...E%91%CE%A3-pdf

----------


## Mara.Z

> απο που πηγαζει αραγε αυτη η τελειομανια και πως μπορεις να την καλμαρεις λιγο?


εισαι result-oriented. 
Aν δεν δινεις τεραστια σημασια στο αποτελεσμα αλλα στο να απολαυσεις την πορεια?
δηλαδη σημασια δεν εχει να βγεις 1η στο κολυμπι αλλα να συμμετεχεις, κι ας βγεις τελευταια...
σημασια στο βιολι δεν εχει να γινεις ο θηλυκος Καβακος αλλα εσυ να μαθεις και να χαιρεσαι τη γνωση που εχεις...

Εσυ με κριτηριο το αποτελεσμα προσδιοριζεις αυτο που κανεις και τον εαυτο σου...

----------


## kavkaz

Η τελειομανια κρυβει απο πισω αισθηματα ανεπαρκειας οτι το ατομο αν δεν τα καταφερι τελεια δεν θα ναι αποδεκτο π.χ εγω παω σε σχολη οδηγησης και εμαθα τα σηματα σε 4 μερες γιαυι ειμ αυστηρος με τον εαυτο μου και δεν δεχομαι να κοπω στις εξετασεις....η τελειομανια ειναι ενα ειδος παραφροσυνης κανεις συνεχεια την ιδια ξεφρενη προσπαθεια και περιμενεις το διαφορετικο αποτελεσμα ενω στα ματια σου ποτε δεν εισ αρκετος....εγω ας πουμε επειδη ειμαι εθισμενη προσωπικοτητα εκτος απο ψυχωσικος κινουμαι στα ακρα δηλαδη εννοω οτι κινουμαι μεταξυ τελειομανιας και επιπολαιοτητας κινουμαι μεταξυ ανεπαρκειας και μεγαλομανιας κλπ....το αντιδοτο για ολα αυτα ειναι η αποδοχη του εαυτου και η πιστη σε ρεαλιστικες προσδοκιες απο τον εαυτο μας μονο ετσι φευγει ο φοβος αποριψης που νιωθουν καταβαθος οι τελειομανεις......ελπιζω να βοηθησα

----------


## Diana1982

> Οικογένεια,σχολείο,πρότυπα κοινωνίας είναι η πηγή του κακού. Κάνε μια ανασκόπηση για το πως σε χειριζόταν οι γονείς ,οι δάσκαλοι και πως εκλάμβανες πρότυπα όπως ''το τέλειο σώμα''΄,''ο ιδανικός σύντροφος'' και θα καταλάβεις από που προέρχεται.


Συμφωνώ πολύ με αυτή την απάντηση.
Κυρίως το οικογενειακό περιβάλλον.

Οταν οι γονείς έχουν μεγάλες απαιτήσεις από τα παιδιά τους και η επιτυχία γίνεται μέσον για να τα αγαπάνε και να τα καμαρώνουν ή και ακριβώς το αντίθετο όταν οι γονείς είναι αδιάφοροι ή και οι 2 ή μόνο ο ένας πάλι έχει ακριβώς το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα,αυτή η συμπεριφορά!
ΤΕΛΕΙΟΜΑΝΙΑ

Και κάπως έτσι δημιουργούνται και οι νάρκισσοι χαρακτήρες στην κοινωνία
Που θεωρητικά μπορεί μέχρι ενός σημείου να είναι και καλό,αλλά υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που μπαίνουν παθολογικά στοιχεία και η αυτοεκτιμηση γίνεται μία παθολογική ναρκισιστική διαταραχή!

*Αλήθεια εσύ πότε έπαθες σχιζοφρένεια και με ποιά αιτιολογία;*

----------


## boo

καθομαι και σκεφτομαι αυτα που λετε..

οι γονεις μου ειναι αληθεια πως χαιροντουσαν μονο στις μεγαλες επιτυχιες μου.οταν κατι δεν πηγαινε καλα σε αυτα που εκανα τοτε ξινιζανε και προσπαθουσαν με καθε τροπο να φτασω αυτο που ηθελαν.ακομα κι οταν τα πηγαινα καλα σε κατι θελανε το κατι παραπανω.

στο σχολειο για παραδειγμα αν επαιρνα κατω απο 18 υπηρχε μεγαλη δυσαρεσκια και προσπαθουσαν να διορθωσουν την "τεραστια" αυτη αποτυχια μου.με βαζανε να κανω μαθηματα σε φροντιστηρια για τη "χαμηλη" μου επιδοση.
γενικα τους ενδιεφερε πολυ το να ειμαι αριστη στα γραμματα.στα αλλα αδιαφορουσαν αρκετα.

γενικα ειχα αυτο το συναισθημα οτι ειμαι λιγη για να ικανοποιησω τα θελω τους.

παντα κανανε συγκρισεις με αλλα παιδια που τα πηγαιναν καλυτερα απο εμενα.

υπαρχει αυτο το ανικανοποιητο που νιωθω σε οτι και αν κανω.οτι μπορω να το κανω ακομα καλυτερα οτι κανω.μου εχει γινει τροπος ζωης.αλλα σε ασχημοι σημειο.ακυρωνω καθε προσπαθεια που κανω οταν δεν ειναι τελεια.τα βαζω με τον εαυτο μου μετα

τα πρωτα σημαδια ψυχωσης μου εμφανιστηκαν στα 15-16 μου.ειχα περασει μια πολυ βαρια καταθλιψη στα 14 μου για 1.5 χρονο.μετα το μυαλο μου προσπαθωντας να δικαιολογησει το γιατι μου συνεβησαν οτι συνεβησαν και γιατι το περασα ολο αυτο σκεφτηκα οτι με παρακολουθουν.οτι δηλαδη ολα ειναι φτιαγμενα ετσι ωστε να παρακολουθουν τις αντιδρασεις μου σε καθε τι.αυτα χοντρικα.ετσι ξεκινησαν τα ψυχωτικα μου

----------


## Mara.Z

Αδερφια εχεις??

----------


## boo

εχω αλλα 2 αδερφια ναι.εναν αδερφο μεγαλυτερο 4 χρονια και μια αδερφη 10 χρονια μικροτερη μου

----------


## Mara.Z

Νομιζα οτι ησουν μοναχοπαιδι... δεν ξερω γιατι μου δημιουργηθηκε αυτη η εντυπωση...

Στα 3 παιδια λενε οτι το μεσαιο παιδι υφισταται τη μεγαλυτερη πιεση...

Στην γ' γυμνασιου γιατι περασες καταθλιψη? στενοχωριοσουν με τα μαθηματα? πιεζοσουν ενοψει λυκειου και πανελληνιων?

----------


## boo

η αληθεια ειναι πως τη μεγαλυτερη πιεση απο τα 3 αδερφια την εχω υποστει εγω.στον αδερφο μου δεν ηταν τοσο απαιτητικοι ως 1ο παιδι.και στην αδερφη μου δεν τους αφηνα εγω να την πιεζουν.
β'γυμνασιου εως μεσα της γ γυμνασιου περασα την καταθλιψη.εφταιξε μια παρεξηγηση στο σχολειο.με κατηγορησαν για κατι που δεν εκανα.με ρεζηλεψαν μπροστα σε 50 παιδια.και μετα δε με εκανε κανεις παρεα.δεν εφταιγα αλλα δεν υπερασπιστηκα τον εαυτο μου, δεν τους ειπα οτι δεν εφταιγα εγω.καθομουν αμιλητη και ακουγα ολες τις κατηγοριες προς εμενα χωρις να κανω τιποτα

----------


## boo

τι μπορω να κανω για να ξεφυγω απο τα διχτυα της τελειομανιας? 

μου λετε να μην κοιταω μονο το αποτελεσμα και οτι τιποτα δεν ειναι τελειο.

αλλα εγω οταν αποτυγχανω για τα δικα μου μετρα και σταθμα με στηνω στον τοιχο.δεν υπαρχει στο λεξιλογιο μου για μενα παντα το "δεν πειραζει" αλλα υπαρχει παντα το "θα μπορουσες και θα επρεπε να το κανεις καλυτερα".

απο τους αλλους δεν ειμαι απαιτητικη.σε μενα μου βγαινει αυτο.

δε μπορω να ηρεμησω.το μετριο ειναι για μενα αποτυχια.και επειδη τιποτα δε μπορω να το κανω τελεια παραταω πολλα πραγματα.υπεραναλυω το τι γινεται και με κατηγορω

----------


## nightcrawler

Ειναι κριμα να ζεις μεσα στην πιεση διαρκως. Να μην μπορεις να ευχαριστηθεις τη στιγμη .Ειναι φορες και εγω που γινονται πραγματα καταπληκτικα γυρω μου δεν μπορω να τα απολαυσω .Λες και τα βλεπω μεσα απο μια οθονη τηλεορασης ...

----------


## boo

ετσι ειναι.ειμαι διαρκως υπο πιεση..

----------


## Diana1982

Μόλις καταλάβεις γιατί είσαι τελειομανής,τότε θα το ξεπεράσεις....

Να υποθέσω ότι τώρα μένεις με τους γονείς σου.....
Τί λένε οι γονείς σου για την κατάσταση σου;

Είναι νέοι άνθρωποι;
Τα αδερφια σου σε στηρίζουν;

----------


## boo

δε ξερω γιατι ειμαι τελειομανης εκτος κι αν ευθυνεται αυτο που ειπαν τα παιδια παραπανω για τους γονεις.

ειμαι 29 και μενω εδω και 1.5-2 χρονια με τους γονεις ναι. ειναι γυρω στα 60 σε ηλικια.

οι γονεις με πιεζουν στην παρουσα φαση να διαβαζω πιο πολυ για τις πανελληνιες γιατι λενε αν συνεχισω ετσι θα απογοητευτω με τα αποτελεσματα των γραπτων μου.

με τον αδερφο μου δε μιλαμε ποτε δεν τα πηγαιναμε καλα.η αδερφη μου μου λεει καμια κουβεντα καλη αλλα ειναι 19 δε μπορει να καταλαβει καποια πραγματα και να μου δωσει απαντησεις

----------


## Mara.Z

Αυτο το πραγμα να νιωθεις οτι σε παρακολουθουν ειναι τρομακτικο...
Δεν ξερω αν θα επιβιωνα αν το ενιωθα εγω... παντα παριστανω την κουλ και υπερανω :)

Σε ποια σχολη θελεις να περασεις??

----------


## nightcrawler

στα 29 δινεις για πανελληνιες και ο αδερφος σου ειναι 19 ? Κατι εκανες λαθος ή προσπαθεις τοσα χρονια να τα καταφερεις ?>

----------


## elisabet

> δε ξερω γιατι ειμαι τελειομανης εκτος κι αν ευθυνεται αυτο που ειπαν τα παιδια παραπανω για τους γονεις.
> 
> ειμαι 29 και μενω εδω και 1.5-2 χρονια με τους γονεις ναι. ειναι γυρω στα 60 σε ηλικια.
> 
> οι γονεις με πιεζουν στην παρουσα φαση να διαβαζω πιο πολυ για τις πανελληνιες γιατι λενε αν συνεχισω ετσι θα απογοητευτω με τα αποτελεσματα των γραπτων μου.
> 
> με τον αδερφο μου δε μιλαμε ποτε δεν τα πηγαιναμε καλα.η αδερφη μου μου λεει καμια κουβεντα καλη αλλα ειναι 19 δε μπορει να καταλαβει καποια πραγματα και να μου δωσει απαντησεις


Βοο και μόνο αυτό που κάνεις να ξαναδίνεις πανελλαδικές σε αυτή την ηλικία είναι καταπληκτικό!!! Νομίζεις ότι είναι πολλοί που θα είχαν αυτή την όρεξη στα 29 τους;;; Απαιτεί τεράστιο κουράγιο και δύναμη και αυτό από μόνο του λέει κάτι για τον χαρακτήρα σου, ασχέτως του αποτελέσματος! Θα έπρεπε να νιώθεις περήφανη για τον εαυτό σου που πήρες αυτή την απόφαση δεδομένων και των προβλημάτων που αντιμετωπίζεις και να του λες που και που κανένα μπράβο!

----------


## elisabet

> *Αυτο το πραγμα να νιωθεις οτι σε παρακολουθουν ειναι τρομακτικο...
> Δεν ξερω αν θα επιβιωνα αν το ενιωθα εγω*... παντα παριστανω την κουλ και υπερανω :)
> 
> Σε ποια σχολη θελεις να περασεις??


Αυτό είναι κάτι που το σκέφτομαι συχνά και εγώ! Υπήρχε ένα διάστημα παλιότερα που ένας με παρακολουθούσε όντως και στηνόνταν έξω από το σπίτι μου μέρα νύχτα και ενώ ήξερα οτι είναι ακίνδυνος, είχα φρικάρει! Πόσο μάλλον όταν νιώθεις οτι αυτό συμβαίνει συνέχεια και δεν έχεις εμπιστοσύνη σε κανέναν ούτε καν δικό σου για να πιαστείς από κάπου. Περνάνε μεγάλο λούκι αυτοί οι άνθρωποι που ούτε καν μπορούμε να φανταστούμε... πολύ γ@μημενη ασθένεια!

----------


## boo

> Αυτο το πραγμα να νιωθεις οτι σε παρακολουθουν ειναι τρομακτικο...
> Δεν ξερω αν θα επιβιωνα αν το ενιωθα εγω... παντα παριστανω την κουλ και υπερανω :)
> 
> Σε ποια σχολη θελεις να περασεις??


εχω διαφορα ψυχωτικα.βλεπω πραγματα που δε ξερω αν υπαρχουν, ακουω φωνες που δε ξερω αν υπαρχουν, πιστευω οτι με παρακολουθουν και μου διαβαζουν τη σκεψη , οτι οι γονεις μου και ολοι με παρακολουθουν και οτι αυτοι δεν ειναι οι πραγματικοι μου γονεις αλλα καποιος τους εχει βαλει..γενικα δυσκολη φαση.

ξεκινησα να θελω για ιατρικη αλλα μετα εκρινα πως εχει περασει ο καιρος για να σπουδασω κατι τετοιο και με τοσες απαιτησεις ενω εγω μπορει να κανω υποτροπες και να μενω πισω και δε ξερω αν θα μπορουσα να γραψω 18.5 πανελληνιες για να περασω εκει.
γι αυτο στοχευω για λογοθεραπεια.δε ξερω αν θα πιασω το 16 που θελει..




> στα 29 δινεις για πανελληνιες και ο αδερφος σου ειναι 19 ? Κατι εκανες λαθος ή προσπαθεις τοσα χρονια να τα καταφερεις ?>


ναι ειμαι 29.εχω τελειωσει μια σχολη αλλα δεν εμαθα τιποτα δεν ασχοληθηκα ποτε και δε μ αρεσε και καθολου το αντικειμενο.γι αυτο και το εχω παρατησει τελειως αυτον τον κλαδο και ψαχνω για κατι αλλο που να μ αρεσει περισσοτερο.
η αδερφη μου ειναι 19. εγω 29 και ο αδερφος μου 33

----------


## boo

> Βοο και μόνο αυτό που κάνεις να ξαναδίνεις πανελλαδικές σε αυτή την ηλικία είναι καταπληκτικό!!! Νομίζεις ότι είναι πολλοί που θα είχαν αυτή την όρεξη στα 29 τους;;; Απαιτεί τεράστιο κουράγιο και δύναμη και αυτό από μόνο του λέει κάτι για τον χαρακτήρα σου, ασχέτως του αποτελέσματος! Θα έπρεπε να νιώθεις περήφανη για τον εαυτό σου που πήρες αυτή την απόφαση δεδομένων και των προβλημάτων που αντιμετωπίζεις και να του λες που και που κανένα μπράβο!


δεν το βλεπω σαν κατορθωμα το οτι ξαναδινω πανελληνιες.το αντιθετο.το βρισκω σαν την τελευταια μου προσπαθεια να διορθωσω τις προηγουμενες αποτυχημενες μου σπουδες.ολοι πανε σε μια σχολη παιρνουν το χαρτι τους και ψαχνουν κατι σχετικο εγω απετυχα σε αυτο.ειναι η εσχατη λυση αυτο που παω να κανω..

----------


## Mara.Z

> γι αυτο στοχευω για λογοθεραπεια.δε ξερω αν θα πιασω το 16 που θελει..


Στο ευχομαι να περασεις!!!! Προγραμμα θελει και λιγο καθε-μερα!
ευκολο να το λεω, το ξερω... και εγω που ειμαι 36 δυσκολευομαι να στρωθω να διαβασω και να γραψω...

----------


## elisabet

> δεν το βλεπω σαν κατορθωμα το οτι ξαναδινω πανελληνιες.το αντιθετο.το βρισκω σαν την τελευταια μου προσπαθεια να διορθωσω τις προηγουμενες αποτυχημενες μου σπουδες.ολοι πανε σε μια σχολη παιρνουν το χαρτι τους και ψαχνουν κατι σχετικο εγω απετυχα σε αυτο.ειναι η εσχατη λυση αυτο που παω να κανω..


Το 70% και βάλε, σπουδάζουν κάτι που δεν τους αρέσει και ασχολούνται όλη τους τη ζωή - αν είναι τυχεροί και βρουν δουλειά- με κάτι που δεν τους αρέσει! Δεν απέτυχες εσύ, το σύστημα των πανελλαδικών είναι αποτυχημένο και έχει αυτά τα αποτελέσματα!
Εσύ ανήκεις στη μειοψηφία που βρίσκει το κουράγιο να ξαναπροσπαθήσει με ένα ηλίθιο σύστημα, παλεύοντας για κάτι που πραγματικά θέλει. Οι περισσότεροι στην θέση σου, παραιτούνται, απογοητεύονται και συμβιβάζονται. Το οτι εσύ επέλεξες τον δύσκολο δρόμο είναι προς τιμήν σου. Θα μπορούσες τώρα να κάθεσαι, να λες έχω ένα πτυχίο και να κλαίγεσαι που δεν βρίσκεις δουλειά.
Εγώ που έχω τελειώσει μια σχολή, όχι την πρώτη επιλογή μου, αν μου έλεγες τώρα να ξαναδώσω εξετάσεις, δεν θα τολμούσα μάλλον. Έχεις πολλή θάρρος και δύναμη! Αναγνώρισε το αυτό στον εαυτό σου, πέστου ένα μπράβο που δεν το βάζει κάτω!

----------


## Diana1982

> δε ξερω γιατι ειμαι τελειομανης εκτος κι αν ευθυνεται αυτο που ειπαν τα παιδια παραπανω για τους γονεις.
> 
> ειμαι 29 και μενω εδω και 1.5-2 χρονια με τους γονεις ναι. ειναι γυρω στα 60 σε ηλικια.
> 
> οι γονεις με πιεζουν στην παρουσα φαση να διαβαζω πιο πολυ για τις πανελληνιες γιατι λενε αν συνεχισω ετσι θα απογοητευτω με τα αποτελεσματα των γραπτων μου.
> 
> με τον αδερφο μου δε μιλαμε ποτε δεν τα πηγαιναμε καλα.η αδερφη μου μου λεει καμια κουβεντα καλη αλλα ειναι 19 δε μπορει να καταλαβει καποια πραγματα και να μου δωσει απαντησεις



Συγνώμη,πιστεύεις ότι με ένα τόσο σοβαρό θέμα χρειάζεται να σπουδάζεις και να πιέζεσαι;
Σχιζοφρένεια έχεις ή κάποια μορφή ψύχωσης;
Σου έχει ονοματίσει ο γιατρός τι σου συμβαίνει;

----------


## fenia99

boo καλησπερα..δε ξερω αν με θυμαστε καθολου,αλλα θα σας πω συνοπτικα οτι ειμαι 16 χρονων.. εχω κι εγω απιστευτη τελειομανια σε επιπεδα υπερβολης..δε ξερω ουτε εγω απο που προερχεται..το μοναδικο που γνωριζω ειναι πως οι γονεις μου δεν μου το εχουν προκαλεσει αφου παντα μου λενε το ιδιο πραγμα "και να κανεις λαθος δεν εγινε τιποτα..απο τα λαθη σου θα μαθεις"..εγω ομως δεν μπορω να το αποδεχτω..δε θελω να κανω λαθη..θελω να ειμαι τελεια σε ο,τι κανω..και εκει ειναι που ξεκιναει το προβλημα...καθε φορα που κανω λαθος σε ενα διαγωνισμα,τα παραταω..λεω απο μεσα μου "εκανα λαθος εκει,αρα ειμαι αχρηστη κτλ"..ολη αυτη η αντιδραση μετα απο ενα λαθος με εχει αφησει πισω σε πολλα..πισω στην κοινωνικοποιηση,πισω στο να μαθω καποια τεχνη κτλ(πηγαινα χορο μικρη και επειδη καποιες φορες εκανα λαθος στις κινησεις νευριαζα,στεναχωριομουν κτλ και τα παρατησα με τη πρωτη)..ολο αυτο λοιπον πιστευω οτι ειναι αποτελεσμα χαμηλης αυτοεκτιμησης..και για να λεμε την αληθεια εχω μπολικη...σκοπος μου ομως και σκοπος δικος σας ειναι επιτελους να νιωσουμε καλυτερα με τον εαυτο μας..και να αποδεχτουμε ορισμενα πραγματα...ζουμε μια φορα,πρεπει να προσπαθουμε για το καλυτερο,και αν δε το καταφερουμε δε πειραζει,τουλαχιστον προσπαθησαμε!καλο σας βραδυ

----------


## boo

> Στο ευχομαι να περασεις!!!! Προγραμμα θελει και λιγο καθε-μερα!
> ευκολο να το λεω, το ξερω... και εγω που ειμαι 36 δυσκολευομαι να στρωθω να διαβασω και να γραψω...


ευχαριστω πολυ!μακαρι! κι εγω δε μπορω να διαβασω καθε μερα και διαβαζω 2 ωρες το περισσοτερο αντε τρεις στο τσακιρ κεφι..




> Το 70% και βάλε, σπουδάζουν κάτι που δεν τους αρέσει και ασχολούνται όλη τους τη ζωή - αν είναι τυχεροί και βρουν δουλειά- με κάτι που δεν τους αρέσει! Δεν απέτυχες εσύ, το σύστημα των πανελλαδικών είναι αποτυχημένο και έχει αυτά τα αποτελέσματα!
> Εσύ ανήκεις στη μειοψηφία που βρίσκει το κουράγιο να ξαναπροσπαθήσει με ένα ηλίθιο σύστημα, παλεύοντας για κάτι που πραγματικά θέλει. Οι περισσότεροι στην θέση σου, παραιτούνται, απογοητεύονται και συμβιβάζονται. Το οτι εσύ επέλεξες τον δύσκολο δρόμο είναι προς τιμήν σου. Θα μπορούσες τώρα να κάθεσαι, να λες έχω ένα πτυχίο και να κλαίγεσαι που δεν βρίσκεις δουλειά.
> Εγώ που έχω τελειώσει μια σχολή, όχι την πρώτη επιλογή μου, αν μου έλεγες τώρα να ξαναδώσω εξετάσεις, δεν θα τολμούσα μάλλον. Έχεις πολλή θάρρος και δύναμη! Αναγνώρισε το αυτό στον εαυτό σου, πέστου ένα μπράβο που δεν το βάζει κάτω!


δε το θεωρω κατορθωμα γιατι νιωθω οτι η ευκολη λυση ειναι οι πανελληνιες ενω ο δυσκολος δρομος ειναι να βγεις εξω και να παλεψεις να βρεις δουλεια..οι σπουδες ειναι πολυτελεια στις μερες μας

----------


## nightcrawler

Δεν ειναι κακο να δινεις ξανα πανελληνιες ,ουτε η ηλικια σου ειναι προβλημα να ξερεις .Απλα μπερδευτικα λιγο
Αλλωστε και εγω ξαναεδωσα (κατατακτηριες) και πηρα το δευτερο πτυχιο μου στα 29 εκει που πραγματικα μου αρεσει.Ποτε δεν ειναι αργα
Κοιταξε να μην τα ισοπεδωνουμε και ολα. Η τελειομανεια εχει πολλα αρνητικα αλλα εχει και τα θετικα της. Οσο νανε αν εισαι (λιγο ή περισσοτερο) τελειομανης τα καταφερνεις στον επαγκελματικο τομεα. Τους τελειομανεις ολοι τους θελουν στην δουλεψη τους.Ειμαστε κελεπουρια. Απο ψυχολογικης αποψεως δεν τους ενδιαφερει αλλωστε . Οποτε απο επαγκελματικης αποψεως ,τουλαχιστον,να μην φοβασε.Αυτο που νομιζεις ,οτι ολοι το ιδιο αποδιδουν και ολοι θα το καναν οπως εσυ ,να ξερεις οτι δεν ισχυει.Και οι εργοδοτες το "πιανουν" αμεσως αυτο.

----------


## dimitriseas

καλησπερα κι απο μενα. διαβαζοντας για αρκετες μερες το ενδιαφερον forum ηρθε η ωρα να γραψω κ εγω το πρωτο μου σχολιο. και βρηκα το συγκεκριμενο θεμα πολυ κοντα και σε μενα... Ειμαι 40χρ και ζω καπου στην επαρχια, εχω μια μονιμη δουλεια το χομπυ μου ειναι το τενις και τη γιογκα, Η ιστορια μου ξεκιναει οταν αρχισα να παιζω τενις. ειχα ελευθερο χρονο τα απογευματα και ασχοληθηκα απο μονος μου να παιζω με καποια ατομα αυτοδιδαχτοι και αυτοι .. ηταν πιο παλιοι και συνηθως εχανα, ωσπου πηρα την αποφαση να παω σε δασκαλο να μαθω σωστα,, απο κει ξεκινανε τα παρατραγουδα,,
θελοντας να κανω αυτα που εμαθα εχανα ακομα πιο ευκολα οποτε τσατιζομουνα εσπαγα ρακετες μαλωνα με τους αλλους που παιζουν αυτοδιδακτα γυρναγα στο σπιτι κουρελι δε μπορουσα να κοιμηθω το βραδι, αλλα εγω εκει επεμενα,,3 χρονια καθε φορα που γυρναγα απο μαθημα και πηγαινα να παιξω αγωνα αλλο τοσο σφιγκομουνα και εχανα πανηγυρικα.. ολο αυτα με οδηγησε σε ενα ψυχολογο, διαγνωσε ηπια καταθληψη, δεν ξαναπηγα αφου μου εδωσε να καταλαβω οτι ο κοσμος δεν ειναι τελεια φτιαγμενος και εγω ειμαι υποχοδριος,, απλα πλεον προσπαθω να ειμαι οσο γινεται πιο αναισθητος.. διαβασα καπου οτι φταινε και οι γονεις που θελουν τα παιδια τους αριστα σε ολα και εφερα στο μυαλο μου μια φορα μικρος που εφαγα ξυλο απο τον πατερα επειδη δεν ειχα φερει καλους βαθμους,,, αυτα τα ολιγα για αρχη ευχαριστω

----------

